# Using a leaf blower to dry the car



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

For those interested in picking up a car dryer, consider this cheaper alternative. This is the Worx WG518E leaf blower in action and costs around £50.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got this blower too and can concur that it's a very capable blower


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I used worx wg545, and works fine


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I also have the Worx blower and it works well as long as you're careful not to hit the car with the end of it. It's bloomin' loud though.

I've now got a Ryobi one that works with my drill batteries, so will give that a go soon. Being cordless would be a massive help. Most irritating part about using the Worx is unravelling the cord and ravelling it back up again at the end.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Having the cable permanently attached is a pain. I’ve cut mine about ten inches or so from the unit, and fitted a waterproof inline connector/plug. It’s easy then to coil the lead up, with a little 'twist' each loop. Doesn’t then get tangled.

A further advantage is that with similar connectors on my mower, lawnraker and strimmer, I can use the same cable for every one.


----------



## Kyri2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I use the Greenworks one.find it excellent


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Thing to watch with the leaf blowers is it dipping low and spraying crap all over the car.

For £50 you can get a pet drier, but I guess with a leaf blower you at least have a leaf blower at the end of it.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure it's quite capable, but there's no way I'd be using anything that size that close to my paintwork :tumbleweed:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't be afraid Tony, they're super easy to use and light. There is no trigger as such, it has a roll-on switch so there are no fast on/off movements which would cause the end to dip.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking for a 2800w pet dryer as well the less touching to dry the better from @Mije from AG101.

The Sidekick or Blaster alternative options.

John Tht.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got the eBay pet dryer and I've been impressed. It's great for jams and marmalades.

Wait.

Door jams. Cracks and crevasses etc. Not so much full panels that are unprotected. Fantastic on the motorbike though#


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I have the Ebay pet dryer too and it works great on my little MX5. It's well protected and water just flies off very quickly.
It's one less chance of a scratch on black paint.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Likewise have one of the cheapy eBay/Amazon ones. Think it cost me £38.

I have since bought an extended power cord and longer hose to get around both cars without moving it. Also cut up an old cricket bat grip and squeezed on the top of the nozzle in case it was ever to come into contact with the paint - can't be careful enough. Also increases grip (funny that) and doesn't get as hot as the plastic.

All the little amends make such a difference to me and not difficult to do. Does 90% of what the £300 units do for a lot less.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I was put off with the cable and went for a generic cordless one from ebay......RUBBISH!

yours looks to work really good


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Likewise have one of the cheapy eBay/Amazon ones. Think it cost me £38.
> 
> I have since bought an extended power cord and longer hose to get around both cars without moving it. Also cut up an old cricket bat grip and squeezed on the top of the nozzle in case it was ever to come into contact with the paint - can't be careful enough. Also increases grip (funny that) and doesn't get as hot as the plastic.
> 
> All the little amends make such a difference to me and not difficult to do. Does 90% of what the £300 units do for a lot less.


Great idea about the cricket bat sleeve. I've been wondering about the nozzle flying off and hitting the paintwork so I am constantly checking it as I use it.
I was thinking tape but then I would end up with a sticky mess!

I have sockets all around the garage so I do one side and then plug in the other side and do that. I have a spare rally harness that I am going to make a shoulder harness out of so that it tucks under my arm and I can have two hands on the hose.
Having said all of that it actually works drying the car!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I just use my titan vac on the blow side, simple


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> I just use my titan vac on the blow side, simple


I've never had a Vac that blows, only sucks, and quite a few have sucked!

Is there a danger that it can blow dirt from the hose/mechanism?

Just asking for info.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a petrol McCulloch leaf blower/vacuum. I have used it to dry the wheels and door jambs but a little nervous to use it near my paintwork. I also have the Karcher WD3 Wet/Dry vacuum. Apparently, I can attach the hose to the outlet pipe and turn it into a blower but I haven't tried that yet... I might try it on my bicycle first when I am bored!


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I've got the same titan vac, but I'm not sure about using the blow function now it's been used to vac. I'd want a separate hose at least to do that. If you look down the hose you can see all the dust and grit still in there, not sure I'd want that hitting my paintwork at speed. I could just be being over cautious obviously.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BrianGT said:


> Great idea about the cricket bat sleeve. I've been wondering about the nozzle flying off and hitting the paintwork so I am constantly checking it as I use it.
> I was thinking tape but then I would end up with a sticky mess!
> 
> I have sockets all around the garage so I do one side and then plug in the other side and do that. I have a spare rally harness that I am going to make a shoulder harness out of so that it tucks under my arm and I can have two hands on the hose.
> Having said all of that it actually works drying the car!


I've actually superglued mine on, I thought the heat would break it down but it hasn't. Mine hasn't come off since.

Even as you say it does come off it's completely covered by the cricket bat grip which would cushion the impact.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rian said:


> I just use my titan vac on the blow side, simple


I bought the Titan vac for the same purpose.

However I'd say the Worx corded leaf blower is about 3-4 times more power and airflow!
Possibly helped by the nozzle being about 4 times bigger.
Also easier to manoeuvre as you don't have to pull the Titan around the car which sometimes made the hose come off


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> I bought the Titan vac for the same purpose.
> 
> However I'd say the Worx corded leaf blower is about 3-4 times more power and airflow!
> Possibly helped by the nozzle being about 4 times bigger.
> Also easier to manoeuvre as you don't have to pull the Titan around the car which sometimes made the hose come off


Should have added I only use for wheels and bays

Do people wit DI vessles still see the need to use a blower?


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

\Rian said:


> Should have added I only use for wheels and bays
> 
> Do people wit DI vessles still see the need to use a blower?


I would think a blower of some sort *might* still be handy. One of the reasons I like a blower is getting water out of the 'irritating spots', places where ya can't really easily dry/remove water any other way. Any water trapped there usually comes out on the first drive and leaves streaks/spots from wherever it came out of.

My wife has a black 2019 Corvette; the thing is just loaded with these spots. Louvres in hood, vents on top of rear quarter panels, seams between panels, recessed taillight lenses, honeycomb grills/plastic trim everywhere...it's really infuriating. Also wheels, lug nut wells and such. Drying with air makes it so much more tolerable.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Rian said:


> Do people with DI vessels still see the need to use a blower?


At times I do but it depends what I'm doing. If it's just a maintenance wash I might just rinse it off and leave it (especially if rain is expected in the next day or so). If it's set fair for the foreseeable future I might get the blower out because large water drops can stick around for quite a while on the roof when you have a very repellent lsp and the car is in the shade. All that does is create dusty spots where stuff sticks to the water beads.
If I'm driving the car soon after, I'll just rinse it and the wind will dry it when driving. If I'm applying a topper/detailer then I will use both too.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I very rarely leave the car without blowing off the majority of the water, even though I do a final rinse with a DI vessel. My area is very dusty at the moment and would be conterproductive to leave any standing water on the car.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*albalfour* I agree with first line ^^^^^^ and a point often not commented on.
Every person is likely to have their own requirements, needs and how can anyone say what to recommend?
I've nobbled myself before I start, taking a stance I will do my level best to not buy Chinese tat. Only my choice, so rules out maybe 80% of Amazon and ebay items.
I don't like the noise and lugging of most with cables laying around, even on wheels.

Took a punt on a brand leader cordless and yes I did pull out more for it than I planned.
talk about surprised, it is right up there with one of my top tools, not a pun, but blown away.
Been planning a setup for better rinse water, not found what I can get or need yet. Seems that is going to now be a luxury project only now. the water is quite hard too.
I have little time any month of the year to hang about with water on the cars.

After rinse I grab the blower and remove easily 90% of water quickly, under 10 mins. Then with my favourite pat dry towel it takes no more than 10mins max to dry the rest.
The best part is those crevices, creases window rubbers, grills, engine bay top of panels and under bonnet. then las the dreaded grills and honeycomb trims.

Then go over the wheels and tyres at ease clean more and rinse, then blow dry. One more quick round and finsih the water in w/mirros and water under the doors and shuts, part drying those.
I will give this an honest 10/10 and say it's blinding a little gem. Never get water spots unless it rains and that always comes with sand. 
Twice a week washing too many months or the year.

Keep telling myself I should do a review, but all that video malarky puts me off. Might if selling them, but I'm not.
Forgot, the battery will do two cars and there are times I can have two cars washing same time same time.

I cannot recommend enough. So stand back and look at the options rather than what is cheap. :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I use my Stihl leaf blower to dry the car, whilst noisy on full chat, it does a great job! :lol:


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Itstony said:


> *albalfour*
> Took a punt on a brand leader cordless and yes I did pull out more for it than I planned.
> talk about surprised, it is right up there with one of my top tools, not a pun, but blown away.
> Been planning a setup for better rinse water, not found what I can get or need yet. Seems that is going to now be a luxury project only now. the water is quite hard too.
> I have little time any month of the year to hang about with water on the cars. :thumb:


Which one did you go for out of interest?


----------



## Alfa-Romeo (Jul 12, 2020)

Has anyone got any opinions on the FLEX blower? 

I’m thinking of going down the FLEX rabbit hole


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Been using a Makita DUB362Z cordless leaf blower for the last year, great bit of kit runs off of 2 18v batteries that I use in all my work tools.Bargain @£62 on Ebay, powerful as.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I use a Makita Dub blower for the shuts,wmirrors and alloys /callipers. It’s pretty good but I have always been curious how much better a dedicated blower would be......just can’t bring myself to buy one.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have tried a leaf blower but found it far to cumbersome. Bought a Metrovac Sidekick and love it. I like the fact it’s not much bigger than a hairdryers easy to move around the car. A few years back I was bought the big brother as a gift even adding wheels to it it’s still a paid to move around the car. I way prefer the sidekick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Radish293 said:


> I have tried a leaf blower but found it far to cumbersome. Bought a Metrovac Sidekick and love it. I like the fact it's not much bigger than a hairdryers easy to move around the car. A few years back I was bought the big brother as a gift even adding wheels to it it's still a paid to move around the car. I way prefer the sidekick.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Must admit I do fancy one.....I near to try one out to see how much better they are but I don't think there's much chance of that lol.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

pina07 said:


> Must admit I do fancy one.....I near to try one out to see how much better they are but I don't think there's much chance of that lol.


I can loan you mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Radish293 said:


> I can loan you mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer pal but I'm in Sheffield so it would be a nightmare with the shipping etc. Appreciate the offer though buddy:thumb:


----------

